# Used SnowEx 1875 for parts or rebuild (Burlington WI)



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a used SnowEx 1875. It comes with the spreader, harness and controller.

The auger is locked up.

The spinner spins freely by hand but doesn't move when using the controller.

The vibrator works fine.

This spreader had the hitch mount, the 2" receiver is missing.

I'm open to offers I'd like this thing gone.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Back of the controller for those that asked.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like an expensive repair.

What price are you open to ? I could use parts


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

What sounds fair to you? $300?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselboy01 said:


> What sounds fair to you? $300?


Sound fair enough...any chance of you heading south or east anytime soon ?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nothing in the near future.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a friend who comes through Chicago once or twice a month. He is a trucker and might be able to pick it up.

Did you buy yours new or what is the story ?


dieselboy01 said:


> Nothing in the near future.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I picked this up used as a "ran when parked" situation. I was going to fix it up and put it in service but I don't have the time or money this year.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselboy01 said:


> I picked this up used as a "ran when parked" situation. I was going to fix it up and put it in service but I don't have the time or money this year.


10 4
So really you have no idea if any of or part of works .

I am still interested but it would be nice to know if it is junk or just a project.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

When you hook everything up the controller lights up and the adjustments seem to work, however only the vibrator turns on with the controller. The auger is frozen solid. The spinner will spin freely by hand, but not with the controller.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

have you tried hooking up either the auger or spinner directly to 12 volts ?
?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

No I have not.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

If you would I would appreciate it


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll try and check that out as soon as possible. It won't be for a week or two.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselboy01 said:


> I'll try and check that out as soon as possible. It won't be for a week or two.


Thank you !!!
No problem at all...just let me know

here is my number
419 392 1875
brian


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I tinkered with it a little today. If I run 12v through the harness the vibrator works and the auger motor sounds like it wants to turn.

I'd like this spreader gone. 

Someone make me an offer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My old one locked up like that in storage, if you take the shields apart, you can get some Chanel locks on the shaft and give it a turn, it should free it up. There is also a hidden grease fitting under there.
Probably not worth your labour if your selling it for $300. But just so someone who wants it knows its not a complicated spreader to work on.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselboy01 said:


> I picked this up used as a "ran when parked" situation. I was going to fix it up and put it in service but I don't have the time or money this year.


Can you give me a call

419-392-1875
Brian


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian i got the harness and controller boxed up and ready to ship if your still interested. Let me know.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselboy01 said:


> Brian i got the harness and controller boxed up and ready to ship if your still interested. Let me know.


I am
How would you like me to pay you ? food stamps, rubber checks, send some snow, ice,


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was thinking unicorns and glitter but what ever works for you.

A check or PayPal?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well the Glitter I can come by...not so sure about catching a uni ?? 

Give me a call when you have a minute or a text.


----------

